# US-05 yeast high krausen not settling been 7 days



## TwoCrows (30/12/15)

I have had a kit beer fermenting for 7 days in my fridge at 19 - 19.5 degress cels. at a controlled temp (stc 1000)
The krausen for the last 4 days is about 3/4 of an inch thick and dense.
This is my first brew in a fridge at a controlled temp, I would have though that the krausen would have flocked out a bit by now.
The us05 is a high flocculent yeast. 
The fermenter is the coopers one with the krausen collar , I removed it today with minimal rubbish stuck to it.
I was hoping to dry hop , but all the slop makes it hard to achieve.


brew ingredients

Australian Pale Ale 1.7 kg
Brew Enhancer 2
500g Light Dry Malt
15g of Amarillo Hops
10g of Cascade Hops
boil for 20min
15g of Amarillo Hops
10g of Cascade Hops
at flame out
US-05 yeast 11 gram


obviously needs more time, I don't think it is stuck ?
Give It a stir carefully ?

Thanks in advance
Dale


----------



## Feldon (30/12/15)

US05 is low/med floc yeast, not high. It will stay in suspension for a long time.

Dropping the temp when fermentation is complete will help drop it out.

Wouldn't worry too much. Its only 7 days in.


----------



## Blind Dog (30/12/15)

Ditto what Feldon said

It will drop out in time once it's finished, particularly if you cold crash once it's done and conditioned for a while. If you want to dry hop, you could try a weighted hop bag (sterile/sanitized weight that won't react in the acidic environment) to sink the hops, although personally I prefer loose pellets


----------



## antiphile (30/12/15)

I've heard a lot of people say they've had the same problem with US-05. And, believe it or not, many have great success getting it to drop a lot by giving the side of the Coopers FV some good whacks with the long white plastic Coopers brewing spoon. It certainly won't do any harm.


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/15)

Rouse it as suggested, US-05 is notorious for hanging around with a scummy little krausen forever.
I'd give it at least 10 days in the fermenter. If you have a temperature controlled fridge then pop the fermenter in for a few days as cold as you can get and the little bastard will eventually wave the white flag.

Whilst US-05 is very convenient and you can pick it up at most LHBS I'd guess most forum members would use the liquid yeast versions that are a bit quicker such as Wyeast American Ale, American Ale 2, etc.

Edit: they all originate from the yeast long used by Sierra Nevada, Chico, California so if you hear the term "a Chico yeast" you know it's in that family.


----------



## TwoCrows (30/12/15)

OK cool yes sedimentation medium. I thought high , maybe it is there lager yeast from memory.

Maybe 5 days more and cold crash to 2 degress for two days sound about right.

cheers for the advice.


----------



## TheWiggman (30/12/15)

Also consider that it's possibly still fermenting (as Feldon alluded). Check the SG and if it isn't your FG, no amount of whacking and chilling will solve it. Make sure it's fully fermented out before cold crashing unless you like diacetyl and/or bottle bombs.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/12/15)

TheWiggman said:


> no amount of whacking and chilling will solve it.



Yes but Antiphile likes whacking things with wooden spoons....... I even heard he gives himself a good whacking to calm down


----------



## Kingy (30/12/15)

Yea I use us05 all the time and it takes 10days to ferment right out and I crash chill for minimum 4 days. Usually untill the next weekend.


----------



## welly2 (30/12/15)

Same experience with us-05 as kingy. I'm doing this very same thing. Went from 1.047 to 1.010 in 9 days, dry hopped and am cold crashing now until the weekend.


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/15)

A time honoured mantra on the forum, when advising kit brewers it _"ditch the pack and use a better yeast, ditch the pack and use a better yeast"_

Personally I don't have much of a problem with Coopers kit yeasts for a range of brews, including dark ales, where appropriate. For example I wouldn't use them in a UK real ale or a fine Bohemian Pilsner, but horses for courses.

Recently I did an all grain faux lager, just BB Pale and rice with some bittering, discovered to my dismay that the pack of Nottingham in the fridge was actually S-04. However I did have a few packs of Coopers kit yeasts from various tins that I'd been going to use as nutrient in an AG brew. At least two of them were the Coopers hybrid one.

Fermented at 16 degrees, cold conditioned for ten days and no complaints. Tastes clean and dry as well and probably the nearest I've made to Toohey's New. Quaffing this one now. It's a pint by the way.


----------



## TwoCrows (30/12/15)

When I normally use us05 without temp control , over night 16 degrees and day time 25 degrees I never had a high greasy krausen . Still drinkable beer, but I am hoping for a better taste and mouth feel using constant temps when fermenting.

Quaffing pints of cold clear beer sounds great with a toohey's new clone, maybe too easy, what a life style some of us have. :lol:


Have not brewed for months and just finish of all my winter brews.Drinking store bought Coopers Pale Ale. Still it could be worse.


----------



## TwoCrows (6/1/16)

Today is day 14 for this brew and the krausen dropped out yesterday. I will test with hydro to see if it has finished

So far the total amount of wort fermenting has lost 1 litre.

Using a temp controlled fridge I thought the evaporation with a constant 19 -19.5 temp would be low to nil.


----------



## sharpcliff (6/1/16)

Evaporation in a sealed container? That doesn't sound right. Maybe you checked volume when still hot then cooling shrinkage accounts for lower volume..?


----------

